# Preparing for FET - no bleed when stopped taking HRT?



## Little Flower (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all - we have a son from DE and husband's sperm and frozen embryos left over. I am late 40's, gone through menopause and don't get periods any more. Am now trying for sibling for son. 
Need to take HRT or BCP in order to have a bleed before before building the lining of the womb with Oestrogens and Progesterone. Took HRT (Activelle 1mg oestrogen/0.5 progestrone) for one month - but no bleed. Consultant advised to take stronger HRT and suggested increasing the dosage of Activelle to 2mg daily. Took for 3 weeks and still no bleed. Anyone experience something like this? What to do next? Should I stay on HRT for longer or just give up? 
Thanks
Chenoa


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry - have never experience that honey.  I can't take the BCP and have to take clexane when cycling with DE because of estrogen.  What has your consultant said since the last lack of bleed??


     
Mini xx


----------

